# Cooling Bill



## rednelly84

Hi all,
My husband and I have just returned from the UK. We've been away for 4.5 weeks and have been handed a cooling bill for the month of July from ISTA for 870AED! I think this is waaaay too much as 6 months cooling in our previous apartment was only 400AED. We left the AC on "auto" as you do.

Is this too much or about right?

Thanks in advance, 

red


----------



## busybee2

who is ista? district cooling is usually done by dimarco etc or this is on reem? in the beginning of any new development the district cooling charges are always more expensive, as it gets cheaper the more people move in. dont expect that all buildings are the same, they are all run different some in reem are still on generators etc but they will not all be the same. also the bill in the summer months usually is for 3 months supply etc.


----------



## rednelly84

Thanks for your reply. The bill is for 1st July for that month only and we are on Reem. I'm going to clarify it with the building management in the morning. ISTA are a billing company.


----------



## busybee2

havent heard of ista but thats because thats new on reem. its always been addc and di marco. the previous cooling charge was that the same company, ista?


----------



## rednelly84

Yeah, Dimarco don't serve Reem so ISTA have billed us instead. Their website says it's a bill for everything but I highly doubt that as we signed with ADDC. We lived in Muneera before so it was Dimarco who billed us.


----------



## busybee2

well they may be doing everything as reem was put on hold they wouldnt release the buildings because they wanted them all on the mains etc, some are still on generators so they must have given in, so perhaps they havent got as far as connecting addc etc.


----------



## busybee2

also if you were first on raha gardens etc when it first opened the cooling bills were like 6,000 dhs a month etc, its only when it fills up then the bills come down as its spread between more etc.... so it could be right.


----------



## AlexDhabi

ISTA don't do all of Reem. PLACE do the district cooling for Sun & Sky Towers. 
My cooling bill was 130 Dirhams for July 2013 (2 bedroom flat in Sun Tower). I was away part of the month and set to 25C when I am not there. I never turn my cooling off but have it on "automatic" setting so it doesn't use any cooling once it is down to the thermostat temperature. Oh and I keep the curtains closed when I am not there (even if during the day).
Dearest month last year was August which was 313 AED and each month includes a 28 Dirham standing charge with PLACE.
Villas are more expensive to cool than apartments. If you use electric to cool (split AC) you will know what high bills really are.
District cooling is the most energy efficient means of cooling buildings, but the middlemen in UAE take advantage and charge far more than they pay to Tabreed.


----------



## AlexDhabi

busybee2 said:


> also if you were first on raha gardens etc when it first opened the cooling bills were like 6,000 dhs a month etc, its only when it fills up then the bills come down as its spread between more etc.... so it could be right.


Sorry but that doesn't make sense. Each unit should have its own separate metered bill.


----------



## rednelly84

Thanks for your replies. I've checked it out with the building management and they agree it's an unrealistic bill so have said I don't need to pay at the moment. 

Alex, what do you mean by split AC and how do I know if you have it? I'm new to this as my company have paid for utilities for me for the last 3 years.

Thanks.


----------



## busybee2

rednelly84 said:


> Thanks for your replies. I've checked it out with the building management and they agree it's an unrealistic bill so have said I don't need to pay at the moment.
> 
> Alex, what do you mean by split AC and how do I know if you have it? I'm new to this as my company have paid for utilities for me for the last 3 years.
> 
> Thanks.


split ac are the best they are boxes on the wall, central ac then you have the ducting etc hidden behind the wall etc.


----------



## busybee2

AlexDhabi said:


> Sorry but that doesn't make sense. Each unit should have its own separate metered bill.


it does but when raha gardens opened the district cooling was very expensive, and the bills went down when each section was filled in..... the water for the cooling was going around all the time even if the place is empty they did have issues at the beginning as they factored in the price of not paying forthe water to cool and then they were billed the clean water which they didnt think they were having to pay in first instance which put the prices up.


----------



## AlexDhabi

busybee2 said:


> it does but when raha gardens opened the district cooling was very expensive, and the bills went down when each section was filled in..... the water for the cooling was going around all the time even if the place is empty they did have issues at the beginning as they factored in the price of not paying forthe water to cool and then they were billed the clean water which they didnt think they were having to pay in first instance which put the prices up.


Wow. Thanks for the clarification. I find that is outrageous (and unscrupulous). Each unit should have its own bill and it should only start when the resident moves in. Glad I too my unit from Sorouh/Al Dar.


----------



## rednelly84

Thanks busybee.


----------

